# Windows Update failed W-2008R2



## plschley (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello,

I have a server 2008r2 Standard 64Bit addition and for some reason Im having trouble with Microsoft Updates. The updates have been working and I have many on the server. This last one, KB2347290 will not install. It just sits there and runs with 0%installed for an hour if I let it. I tried installing the update by itself as an executable and I get the same thing. I have tried restarting the server and then running the update, nothing. I tried to run a FixIt but the one recommended for Microsoft didnt mesh with my operating system (go figure). The service that is running on this server is Sql 2008R2. I looked in Event logs and the only thing I have found so far is a Windows Modules Installer error indicating that it had stop. The next entry is that it has restarted. I believe that this only stops when I try to run the updates. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is the clock on the server have the correct time and time zone info?


----------



## plschley (Apr 11, 2007)

I just checked the time and all is correct.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Maybe there is an installer running in the background that is causing your updates to fail. Do and alt+ctrl+del and see if there is an msiexec or any other installer runnging in the background.


----------

